# Friends I have made on CF



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

here are some friends I have made of CF. For the people who just got on, (For instance, @Gin,) I so far enjoy you very much but can't really say your a friend cause we've only talked like once.

1#: @Animals45: Animals45 is a great person to talk to when you first join. they are always thankful when you complement one of their chickens, and is a great person to just talk to when you're feeling your chickens aren't loving you well. If you need a friend, go to @Animals45!

2# @robin416: robin416 is a great question answerer. they always know what to do and what to say on a forum. they are quick to respond, and you should definitely talk to robin416!

3# @Love My Chickies: is a great person to chit-chat with! She always has a cool thing to show you about Easter Eggers, and is so nice. If you see her in a thread, make sure to like her posts. Get to know Love My Chickies!

I hope @Animals45, @robin416, and @Love My Chickies that this has been a bright spot in your day! ❤


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

hey @Love My Chickies!


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> hey @Love My Chickies!


It's always nice to have someone to talk about chickens with! My (adult) children are tired of hearing about them!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> It's always nice to have someone to talk about chickens with! My (adult) children are tired of hearing about them!


I agree!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A forum like this one isn't only to support each other when it comes to our little beasts but to form bonds that can extend beyond just being informational.

The great thing about a lower trafficked forum is that it possible to get to know those that are on regularly. Sometimes we have some long timers show up that haven't been around in a while. You'll see me talking to them because they've been missed and always had something to bring to the forum.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Love My Chickies said:


> It's always nice to have someone to talk about chickens with! My (adult) children are tired of hearing about them!


My adult children won't listen to any of my interesting poultry adventures.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That is a really nice thing to hear from you!
You are an awesome friend also!
Hope your day is amazing! Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> My adult children won't listen to any of my interesting poultry adventures.


I for some reason can picture that.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That is a really nice thing to hear from you!
> You are an awesome friend also!
> Hope your day is amazing! Thank you!


thank you! I knew you would appreciate it. And I really mean it!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I for some reason can picture that.


that's good.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> thank you! I knew you would appreciate it. And I really mean it!


No problem! You're very nice!


----------

